# 10 TB SSD's Coming



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2015)

I was looking for info on a new NAS and good video hard drives to populate it this morning, and found a interesting article for those who are like me, always looking for larger and faster storage. I don't expect to see 10GB in the next two years, but we may see 2TB M2 unite and 4 TB SSD's at high but still less cost per TB.

http://www.storagereview.com/micron_and_intel_unveil_new_3d_nand_technology

http://www.storagereview.com/toshiba_developing_new_48layer_3d_nand


----------



## Act444 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: 10 GB SSD's Coming*

I'm assuming you mean 10TB? ???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: 10 GB SSD's Coming*



Act444 said:


> I'm assuming you mean 10TB? ???



Yes, I noticed it and fixed it just before I read your post.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 27, 2015)

10TB drives. Wow. It was not that long ago that 40mb drives were common. Storage sure has come a long way in a short time.


----------



## jcarapet (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't care so much about storage so much as cost for storage. If they can get costs down to $.10/GB, then average consumers can actually use solid state for mass storage. Holding video and photos on 2 tb external drive will be a no brainer for $200. 

This is the future I want .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147378&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-External+SSDs-_-N82E16820147378&gclid=CPDa6P_RyMQCFUWEKwod43MADw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> I don't care so much about storage so much as cost for storage. If they can get costs down to $.10/GB, then average consumers can actually use solid state for mass storage. Holding video and photos on 2 tb external drive will be a no brainer for $200.
> 
> This is the future I want .



The price has plummeted $349 for a 1TB drive now, last year they were $700 more or less, and the year before they didn't exist.

They are a no brainer now if you need speed.


----------

